# stand mixer recipes?



## Johann_cooks (May 20, 2019)

I bought a family member this KitchenAid® Pro Line® 7 qt back in 2018 and to this day, she has not used it even one single time.

I was confused as I thought a powerful tool like this would greatly help her in the kitchen, but when I brought it up last week, she laughed and said she can do what she needs to by hand.

I thought ok, well, I will find as many recipes as I can think of to test this theory of hers out and have her cook me some new dishes (she loves cooking for me). I googled "stand mixer recipes" and found many results, but most were sweets and as much as I like sweets, I have to be careful since diabetes runs in my family. I saw some breads also, but I think too much bread and that also increases sugar count in the body.

So, my question is do you know any recipes that are impossible or extremely difficult to complete without using a stand mixer?

I guess I don't mind if they are sweets or breads, but if so, could you maybe list some information regarding how to scale down a recipe to one or two servings? I don't think she is very proficient yet at accurately scaling down recipes from what is listed to only one or two servings. Thank you!


----------



## retiredbaker (Dec 29, 2019)

Johann_cooks said:


> I bought a family member this KitchenAid® Pro Line® 7 qt back in 2018 and to this day, she has not used it even one single time.
> 
> I was confused as I thought a powerful tool like this would greatly help her in the kitchen, but when I brought it up last week, she laughed and said she can do what she needs to by hand.
> 
> ...


its better to make the full recipe and give the extra to the neighbors.
Mixers need a certain minimum batch size to work.
I made sausages with mine recently, used the meat grinder attachment to fill the casings.
last night I made biscuit tortoni.


----------



## Innocuous Lemon (Apr 29, 2019)

Brioche :emoji_weary:


----------



## Innocuous Lemon (Apr 29, 2019)

To be honest i have a fantastic kitchenaid as well, and most of the time it sits atop the fridge. I tend to just use the very, very large, very beautiful frosted-glass bowl to do my long-brew coffee concoctions in. Even bread i enjoy just doing by hand, high-hydration or fat doughs like brioche, chollah, certain pizza/focaccia doughs however are simply too sticky and liquid to really knead effectively with ones hands.

Also with a good sponge cake involving creamed butter and sugar, it takes some work to hand cream it to the colour and texture it needs to be, most people stop before then. Also Choux pastry! this is all large volumes though to be honest.

Ive heard some people prepare fruit such as apricots, cherries etc for jams by simply putting them in the kitchenaid with the paddle attachement, it saves you having to use the knives, and getting a load of those juices all over the chopping board


----------



## retiredbaker (Dec 29, 2019)

Innocuous Lemon said:


> To be honest i have a fantastic kitchenaid as well, and most of the time it sits atop the fridge. I tend to just use the very, very large, very beautiful frosted-glass bowl to do my long-brew coffee concoctions in. Even bread i enjoy just doing by hand, high-hydration or fat doughs like brioche, chollah, certain pizza/focaccia doughs however are simply too sticky and liquid to really knead effectively with ones hands.
> 
> Also with a good sponge cake involving creamed butter and sugar, it takes some work to hand cream it to the colour and texture it needs to be, most people stop before then. Also Choux pastry! this is all large volumes though to be honest.
> 
> Ive heard some people prepare fruit such as apricots, cherries etc for jams by simply putting them in the kitchenaid with the paddle attachement, it saves you having to use the knives, and getting a load of those juices all over the chopping board


I store my kitchenaid on the work table, if I had to lug it every time I used it I wouldn't bother use it.
Its my most important tool along with the oven.


----------



## Innocuous Lemon (Apr 29, 2019)

retiredbaker said:


> I store my kitchenaid on the work table, if I had to lug it every time I used it I wouldn't bother use it.
> Its my most important tool along with the oven.


 yeah. things a beast!


----------

